# From a gig last week....



## jstroming (Dec 5, 2015)

In NL, Mexico....notice anything a bit strange? Lol....










Image2



__ jstroming
__ Dec 5, 2015
__ 1















Image1



__ jstroming
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## jstroming (Dec 5, 2015)

And NO there was no pin there when it was at height either


----------



## MikeJ (Dec 8, 2015)

...but you brought it back in and fixed it?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 8, 2015)

Is it me or should they all have been rotated 90 degrees? There is no diagonal bracing visible on the sides of the truss. Instead, it looks like they were put on top and bottom.


----------



## Scarrgo (Dec 9, 2015)

It looks like the they had to set the truss that way as the corner blocks would only work in that config. I dont think those three way corners are meant to be used in this config or someone put the spigots on in the wrong orientation...just my thoughts, and yup, I could be wrong...

Sean...


----------



## GreyWyvern (Dec 9, 2015)

ruinexplorer said:


> Is it me or should they all have been rotated 90 degrees? There is no diagonal bracing visible on the sides of the truss. Instead, it looks like they were put on top and bottom.


Yep, the truss is on it's side. What a nightmare!


----------



## robartsd (Dec 9, 2015)

It is possible to engineer and fabricate a "truss" (would techincally no longer be a truss) such that diagonal bracing could be replaced with just the vertical bars as seen in these photos; however, it would not be economical to do so.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 9, 2015)

There is a lot of unnecessary creativity going on there.....


----------



## JohnD (Dec 9, 2015)

On the plus side, rather clever CREW shirt, tuck it in and you are good to go.


----------

